

Anamorphic Projections and the Floating Mona Lisa - radicade
http://radicade.posterous.com/anamorphic-projections

======
wtracy
Johnny Lee's work with the WiiMote uses the same technique, and his demo is
much more visually impressive. :-)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw>

~~~
radicade
Author here. Very flattered for the comment about the WiiMote demo, as it is
very much an inspiration and indeed an impressive and groundbreaking demo.

The key difference here is that in the WiiMote demo, the head-tracked location
is used to shift the camera perspective so that 3d objects appear to have
additional "depth"; whereas in anamorphic projections the effects of
perspective are deliberately undone so as to flatten the image and appear to
have no depth at all.

In the end they both use the same technique, but end up with different a
outcome/effect. :-)

